# Somebody wants me to teach them how to make walking sticks



## miketryban (Aug 15, 2013)

Yeah some girl I know wants me to teach her how to make some walking sticks, all I hope is that goes well. Just thought I would share..

Oh yeah and hear some of new sticks I have finished..


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## miketryban (Aug 15, 2013)

thanks I am sure she will listen and pay attention...Then we can beging to make some walking sticks..


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hmmm, can't be giving away all the secrets, LOL.


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

I find it is always fun teaching someone about making the sticks, and you don't realize how much knowledge you have about them until you explain it and get the tough questions.

Years ago I wrote a short tutorial for "About.com" (I think) and it might still be there. I also wrote a more detailed tutorial with pictures that I put on my wood burning (pyrography) forum...it had pictures of the different stages. I mention this because you might want to make notes and take pictures along the way so you have a resource for future tutorials. JMO

Regardless...good luck!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice sticks! Good luck with the teaching!


----------



## miketryban (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank you for all your inputs, she get all the right things and not the srcew ups I made while still learning how to make walking sticks..

I will post some more info how the training is going haven't started yet though...


----------



## agedperfection (Dec 17, 2013)

It would be fun I think to have a Buddy who does the same thing. Make it a fun experience for her. I enjoy going out into the world and woods and looking at the potential sticks growing.


----------

